# Cooler for P4 Socket 775



## camolas (Dec 23, 2004)

Need a little help. 

I need a cooler for my P4 3.4 LGA 775, its running at 65º-70º  , so ive been looking for a decent cooler and found 3 that i think they are ok.

- Gigabyte 3D Rocket PCU22-VG
- Cooler Master Hyper48
- Zalman 7000B-Cu

But not shure what to buy. So i need your opinion.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I run a zalman 7000-cu and I have found that great, cools great and is quiet. I have a 2.8 northwood running at 3.0 and it idles at around 25c and loaded 34/36c, I have not looked at the 7000b-cu but I would make sure iy is the full copper unit, it is somewhat heavier but I think it cools better


----------



## ZenFilthpig (Dec 28, 2004)

Toms Hardware recently did a review of a new Zalman Heatsink, he made a point of saying it was suitable for socket 775 processors.

www.tomshardware.com/cpu/20041213/index.html

See if it help can you decide.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Thermalright XP-90 or if you have the room the XP-120. Not as heavy as the other ones you mentioned - so they put less stress on the mobo. (which might not be much of an issue if you dont transport your PC a lot).
Anyway - you can customize these heatsinks with a fan that'll suit your needs. I'd go this way - get a high CFM fan - and then just turn it down to a point where your cooling demands are met but noise is tolerable.
Both HSs from thermalright are great !!!


----------

